# Solved: Web page(s) not displaying properly on all browsers



## hawkwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

I have had a problem with one particular website that I go to frequently not displaying properly. Text overlaps, pictures don't display, everything looks scrambled. I also notice the problem with my Yahoo home page. It's not as bad as the other website, but doesn't look quite right. This just started a few days ago. The main browser that I use is IE9 and this is the one that I started noticing the problem on, but I have since tried Chrome, Opera, and Firefox with the same results. I have deleted temporary internet files and cookies on IE. I reinstalled Java, and Flash but it hasn't made a difference. I have Windows Vista. Is there something else that I could try? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello & Welcome to TechGuy.org.

Please run this forum's system information utility & post the results. 
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Valuable_links
If applicable, please provide your computer's brand, model & model #.

When did the computer last work well? When did the problem begin? Sometimes the exact date is important.

What changed; a hardware or software installation or removal; an update to W7 [ check your W7 update history ] or update to your anti malware or other antimalware program / programs ]; an update to Java or an Adobe program for example?

Have you tried IE9 in compatibility mode?

How about IE9 with no add ons?

Check your WV update history for updates applied, particularly for IE9, within 48 hours before the onset of the problem. Microsoft released a large # of WV & some IE9 updates, recently. 
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/window-on-windows/its-microsoft-patch-tuesday-february-2013/7249

Using IE9, does the problem occur at www.weather.gov/
http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Bronx&state=NY&site=OKX&lat=40.8489&lon=-73.8762

Does the problem occur using IE9 with no add ons? The problem could be an add on that is used by all browsers.

Boot to safe mode with networking & try to reproduce the problem using IE9 & IE 9 with no add ons. Some wi fi connections will not work with S M w/ N. Be prepared for the necessity of an ethernet connection. 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/69585-safe-mode.html

On the W7 forum, recently, a browser problem similar to yours was called by a torrent site add on or theme.

FF has multiple troubleshooting methods. Try troubleshooting IE9, firstly. Let me know if you need FF troubleshooting.

RF123


----------



## hawkwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

In answer to system info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, x64 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1917 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 298834 MB, Free - 171671 MB; D: Total - 6408 MB, Free - 888 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NODUSM3
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

My PC is an HP Pavilion Model # a1730n

I first noticed the problem on Monday, 2/25 when I attempted to load this website: www.doba.com I hadn't been to the site in about a week, but it is one that I need to access regularly.

There haven't been any recent updates on my Win Vista nor have I added or deleted software or hardware. My Avast Antivirus last updated today, 2/28. After the problem started with getting this website to display correctly, I updated my Java and Adobe Flash to see if that would correct the problem. Prior to that, these two things had not been updated for a while.

I have tried IE9 in compatibility mode, but it didn't change anything.

I have tried IE9 with no add ons. It didn't make a difference.

I haven't tried booting in safe mode and trying IE9 with no add ons. I will try that next and let you know the result.


----------



## hawkwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

In answer to system info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+, x64 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1917 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 298834 MB, Free - 171671 MB; D: Total - 6408 MB, Free - 888 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NODUSM3
Antivirus: avast! Internet Security, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled

My PC is an HP Pavilion Model # a1730n

I first noticed the problem on Monday, 2/25 when I attempted to load this website: www.doba.com I hadn't been to the site in about a week, but it is one that I need to access regularly.

There haven't been any recent updates on my Win Vista nor have I added or deleted software or hardware. My Avast Antivirus last updated today, 2/28. After the problem started with getting this website to display correctly, I updated my Java and Adobe Flash to see if that would correct the problem. Prior to that, these two things had not been updated for a while.

I have tried IE9 in compatibility mode, but it didn't change anything.

I have tried IE9 with no add ons. It didn't make a difference.

I haven't tried booting in safe mode and trying IE9 with no add ons. I will try that next and let you know the result.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

hawkwoman: 
Take VERY GOOD note of each tab and the settings of every button. :up:

I prefer screen shots.
That choice is yours because the notes are only for you. I don't think that you will need to post them.

1. Disable compatibility mode / view
tools > Compatibility View settings
Remove any & all URLs.
Uncheck all of the boxes.
OK
Close IE9
Open IE9

2. Reset IE9 
tools > internet options > "advanced" tab
Left click the "reset" button

3. Disable scripting in IE9 
http://www.microcentertech.com/tech_center/DB/read_article.php?faqid=./HowTos/HOW5001821B.htm,

4. Disable trracking protection
http://www.aboutfortunate.com/Technology-Blog.aspx?entid=39

5. This will probably be done when you reset IE9, but for the sake of completeness:
The following assumes that IE9 scripting has been disabled but the
problem persists.
In IE9: "tools' > "internet options" > "security" tab
Left click "custom level" button
Scroll down, about 7 / 8 ths of the way down, under "scripting" disable
each & every item.

http://www.microcentertech.com/tech_center/DB/read_article.php?faqid=./HowTos/HOW5001821B.htm,

#6, reset IE9's settings.
Take VERY GOOD note of each tab and the settings of every button, Joy. I
like screen shots.

Best of success.

Keep us posted.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

h w :
Thanks for taking the time to answer each of my questions. 

Good job.
:up:

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Check Vista's update history for, in particular any IE updates, within 48 hours prior to the onset of the problems.

Feel free to povide a .jpg screen shot.

screenshot

On your keyboard, look for a key labeled "print screen" OR "PrtSc" OR "PRN SCN" or some variation.
When you want to capture that which is displayed, press the print screen button. 
Open Paint [ start > programs / all programs > accessories > paint [ rarely MS Paint]
Maximize Paint
left click "edit"
Left click "paste"
file > save as.
Save the file to any location of your choice. 
File name: your choice, for example: "filename"
save as type: left click down pointing arrow. Left click jpg / jpeg
Left click "save" / "ok".

The file name has now been saved as filename.jpg [ or filename.jpeg ].

Return to the thread. 
Left click "go advanced".

Left click "manage attachments"
left click "browse"
browse to the location, on your computer, where you saved "filename.jpg"
Left click filename.jpg
left click "open"
left click Upload"
close window of upload screen after the file has been uploaded.

enter text into the reply area.
left click "submit"

If there is information on the screen that you don't want to display, you can use the eraser [ looks like a bar of soap, left column, 2nd from the top. You can remove *large* areas by clicking on the dotted outline column button, top, right column, then drag your mouse while holding down left mouse button ] to surround that which you don't want displayed. Then, press "delete" on your keyboard. *Then* save.

Best of success.
RF123


----------



## hawkwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried a friend's computer using his Verizon jetpack and discovered that when pulling up the Doba website through IE and on Firefox that the website did not display correctly either (exactly the same problem I am having). He has a Dell with XP. I have an HP with Vista. So this told me that since we are both using Verizon jetpacks on completely different systems and neither will display Doba's website correctly, that the problem has to do with a compatibility issue between Doba and our Verizon wi-fi's. Something changed with one or the other to make them incompatible. I went to Verizon yesterday and the CS rep tried to access the Doba website using my jetpack and he saw the same problem with the display. However, when he went to the website using their Verizon network, everything was fine. They are shipping me the latest jetpack to see if that will take care of my problem. I will let you know. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

hawkwoman:

Excellent troubleshooting! 
:up:


Yes, keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## hawkwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

Changing my Wifi Verizon Jetpack for the newest Mifi that Verizon has out has solved my problem. The website now displays correctly. Who would have thought?! I appreciate your help and would definitely seek help from this site again should I run into another problem.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

hawkwoman:
Thanks for posting the solution to your problem and marking your thread solved. 

unsubscribed

RF123


----------

